# Pageant or Prom Sashes



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm looking for blank sashes like those used for pageants or proms. 

Does anybody have a supplier? Preferably on the west coast.

Has anyone ever used a 3 or 4 inch satin ribbon for this?

I'm not acutally going to embroider them...this customer just wants them imprinted so I'll use heat pressed vinyl.

Thanks.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

You could try F & H Ribbon in Texas 1-800-877-5775


----------



## TEDYP (Mar 30, 2009)

Did you ever find the sashes? If so did you heat press them? The ones I found are made of satin, what type of viynl did you use. Also what temp. and time did you use?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Pageant Sashes Wolfmark's another supplier. Let me know if you need contact information.I didn't see it on their site. They probably want you log in for it. I don't know where they ship from but I'll locate their catalogue it you need info.


----------

